# 'No sex' rule for longer life



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

With my luck I'll probably end up living to a hundred and twenty :roll


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

MobiusX said:


> You will live longer. They will die sooner.


That's not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Ah, to add insult to injury, not only are you alone, you've got to live longer alone!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd rather die early and have had good sex. Sorry. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> Well, the people who are sexually active are shortening their lives, according to the article.


Not really. According to the article, it's life 'expectancy' that is shortened, due weakening of the immune system, which means as long as you have proper health care your life expectancy will be the same as all the frigid, asexual (or anti-sexual?!) people out there.

As usual, the disadvantaged and particularly people in third world countries will get the short end of the stick, but that seems to be their lot anyway.

Even so, i personally wouldn't trade a single moment of my sexual life (given i had any) for whatever extension of life i may gain.

What's the point of living if your life is dull and loveless anyway? What gain is there in extending the horror of old age by 10, or 20 years?

Personally, i like to live my life to the full extended of my abilities, and i fully expect an early death, as i don't need to linger around way beyond my time, after i no longer have the ability to extract even the smallest pleasure from my miserable existence and i'm just a burden to everybody else.



MobiusX said:


> thats you


No, that's 99.99999^% of the whole wide world.

Why are you _anti-sexual_ anyway? Some sort of arbitrary religious indoctrination lingering around since the middle ages perhaps?


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'd rather die early and have had good sex. Sorry.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


AMEN sister...

:b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I can google an entire load of articles that state just the opposite: "Have sex, live longer." "Healthy sex boosts immunity." Insects aren't exactly human. Black widows devour their mates after having sex with them. Carpenter ants die after mating with the queen. In their case, sex definately reduces longevity. =/

There's surely more to life than sex, though. There are other ways to show love and have fun. I might be less distracted from those other ways if I were a non-libidoist. I salute you.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> 99.999% of the world? Where did you get that number? Did you just make it up?


Are you serious?


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

dsmki84 said:


> There's surely more to life than sex, though. There are other ways to show love and have fun. I might be less distracted from those other ways if I were a non-libidoist. I salute you.


I don't find sex distracting at all. Indeed, i have no problem incorporating my sexual urges with every thing else in life, in the end, sex only takes 20 minutes average, not 24 hours.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyric Suite said:


> I don't find sex distracting at all. Indeed, i have no problem incorporating my sexual urges with every thing else in life, in the end, sex only takes 20 minutes average, not 24 hours.


That's not exactly what I meant. When you're a repressed virgin, sometimes frustration or anticipation gets in the way of just being a nice, or just being friends, or stuff like that. It does for me, at least, though it could just be that I'm just not a very nice guy.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> MobiusX said:
> 
> 
> > 99.999% of the world? Where did you get that number? Did you just make it up?
> ...


:lol

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey dude, don't take it so personally that some people want to have sex :lol


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

dsmki84 said:


> That's not exactly what I meant. When you're a repressed virgin, sometimes frustration or anticipation gets in the way of just being a nice, or just being friends, or stuff like that. It does for me, at least, though it could just be that I'm just not a very nice guy.


You mean towards the opposite sex?. Personally, i'm not interested in being 'nice', or being 'just friends'. I have better things to do with my time that to indulge women whims. Friendship for me implies a challenging exchange of ideas and the ability to rely and thrust upon each other. I give a crap about listening to a girl's latest woes with her boyfriend. :b

That said, i don't think asexuality is the correct answer to sexual frustration, and i have nothing but mistrust for people who promote celibacy, or worst yet, condemn sexuality as a whole, as if it was in their place to judge what other people like to do with their free time.

Surely, there's worst things in the world then something that is completely natural and imperative for the continuation of the species, like say, bigotry, or closed mindness...


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'd rather die early and have had good sex. Sorry.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


I'm with Maggi! :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

not another one of these "anti-sexual" threads. :roll


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyric Suite said:


> That said, i don't think asexuality is the correct answer to sexual frustration, and i have nothing but mistrust for people who promote celibacy, or worst yet, condemn sexuality as a whole, as if it was in their place to judge what other people like to do with their free time.


I didn't feel that he was judging anyone for having sex. I choose not to drink alcohol and advise younger people who ask not to drink either. Does that alone mean I am judging others who drink? It's just a personal choice. I think his choice is interesting.

I don't know why you would mistrust people who promote celibacy, granted all of the welfare moms and teen parents in our society. :con


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I wish the article went more into depth, because it left me with lots of questions.

1) On average, how many years shorter can we expect our lives to be if we have regular sex?

2) Were there any studies done in humans, comparing the longevity of celibate people to the longevity of people who have regular sex?

3) If this new info is accepted in the scientific community, I used to hear that sex improves our health, by promoting better circulation and relieving stress. Did the scientists change their minds like they did with olive oil, low-fat diets, and sun exposure?

4) Are the scientists taking into perspective the biological differences between humans (and other mammals) from insects? Insects are built to have incredibly short life cycles. Their species survives because they lay large amounts of eggs, thousands of babies at a time. Insects do not invest much into raising the babies, so they die quicker after reproducing. Mammals, on the other hand, have much fewer young, and their species survives because they spend a lot of time and energy raising the few young they have, and protecting them from harm until they reach adulthood. After the young are born, they are dependent on their parents for milk, food, and protection. So naturally, the parents need to survive longer after reproduction to be able to raise their babies, otherwise the orphaned babies are likely to die.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> I wish the article went more into depth, because it left me with lots of questions.
> 
> 1) On average, how many years shorter can we expect our lives to be if we have regular sex?
> 
> ...


All good questions. I don't think that the comparison between insects and humans *is* a fair one because of the vast differences. I honestly don't think, just from what was said in that article that the theory/research is all that valid.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ColdFury said:


> Ah, to add insult to injury, not only are you alone, you've got to live longer alone!


Yeah, by my 90's I'll probably attempt to strangle myself with the tube from my colostomy bag. I'll probably be too weak by then, so I'd more or less actually be hugging myself with hollow tubing.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's considerable evidence that humans live longer if they live with someone instead of growing old alone. I don't know if there've been any studies on 70 year olds who regularly have sex with strangers to properly isolate sex in the equation.



leppardess said:


> I honestly don't think, just from what was said in that article that the theory/research is all that valid.


The research is perfectly valid, it doesn't make any claims about humans. You simply can't expect the media to sell a story without tossing in a few lines of speculations about humans to create reader interest. Insects don't sell news stories.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

dsmki84 said:


> I didn't feel that he was judging anyone for having sex. I choose not to drink alcohol and advise younger people who ask not to drink either. Does that alone mean I am judging others who drink? It's just a personal choice. I think his choice is interesting.


He's anti-sexual, not pro-celibacy. I think that was telling enough, this is more of a 'personal choice', he's telling us that he's against _our_ personal choice. That's how i see it anyway.



dsmki84 said:


> I don't know why you would mistrust people who promote celibacy, granted all of the welfare moms and teen parents in our society. :con


Welfare moms and teen parents are not my problem. Everything can yield negative connotations if abused, this doesn't mean there's anything wrong with sex or anything else per-se.

Promoting celibacy is fine as long as it promotes _moderation_, but 9 out of 10, people seem to _condemn_ and vilify sex instead, making it out to be this big evil act of promiscuity that needs to be suppressed at all cost. You see that a lot in conservative America. Ho sure, violence, self centered individuality and just plain being a **** head (ho wait, that's just hip hop culture, how intolerant of me) is glorified and always under the spot light in American entertainment, but if a nipple slips out, by god, it becomes a national scandal. And why? Because of some double digit IQed stuck up christian conservative who has the local politicians hanging by the balls?

I grew up in italy, and down there they used to show bare breasted women in regular TV commercials. I didn't think of it as something evil or degrading as a child, it was normal to me, and why not? It was _presented_ as normal, why would i think of it as something to be ashamed of? And just think, this is the same country the Pope is in.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MobiusX said:


> Well, the people who are sexually active are shortening their lives, according to the article.


You also live longer if you eat less. So, you should be thin as a stick figure and never engage in sex (not even the temptation of masturbation). The church was right -- masturbation is a sin, but it will KILL YOU, rather than mere hairy palms & blindness! :lol

Oh what fun. I get to live so long without orgasm or food. An early death sounds preferable.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Lyric Suite said:


> I grew up in italy, and down there they used to show bare breasted women in regular TV commercials. I didn't think of it as something evil or degrading as a child, it was normal to me, and why not? It was _presented_ as normal, why would i think of it as something to be ashamed of?


Wow. I understand. Interesting. I wonder if that attitude toward sex and the way it is censored/concealed plays into our perception of it as being such a big deal. Sex is always in the spotlight too, but perhaps more as a shadow cast upon a curtain that makes it out to be something more/other than it is, if that makes sense.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

I've read that sex makes you happier. So if i never get sex i may die of depression and anxiety or throw myself into a river when i'm around 40.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Lyric Suite said:


> MobiusX said:
> 
> 
> > 99.999% of the world? Where did you get that number? Did you just make it up?
> ...


By the way, it's nowhere close to that. There have been many surveys that show that a consistent 2% (or more) of the population identifies themselves as asexual. Then you have places like asexuality.org, which has almost as many members as SAS, and we all know how common social anxiety is recognized to be.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> Actually, I am not against your choice, I don't really care what your choice is. You can do whatever you want. Jump off a roof if you want, kill yourself, I don't really care what you do. It's your choice.


Sounds like this "sex makes you live longer" crap has ****ed with your head. Ofcourse i can do what i want and so can you.

If you don't care about other people then why do you share this with us. I mean if you don't care if we care then what's the point of posting it here. :con


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> Plus, you would be the last people to want to accept the fac that sex is bad for your health.


From what I can see, the majority of posters have only said that they'd rather have sex and die early. They haven't tried to disagree with the article, merely the way in which some of your posts (such as the one I've quoted) sound like they are in some way criticising the people who post in the relationship board. I may be wrong here so forgive me if I am, but that's just the way it might have come across to some people, including myself.

You say that you wanted opinions on this article, but then you challenge those opinions that don't correlate with your own. Like it or not, people posting on the relationships board are people, and have opinions that may or may not be similar to yours, and are entitled to express them.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*hmm*



MobiusX said:


> I was really trying to get the opinions from other people, not the people from the relationship thread. Sonds like this "sex makes you live longer" crap? That's not what the article was about.


I don't really think to many people confine themselves to one part of the message board.

They would be the same people that would reply if this post was in coping with social anxiety, or the general discussion sections

and I think this is a pretty dumb reason for somone to not have sex, im with the people who would take a shorter life. there would be no hesitation.

F%$k ill take a shorter life over never eating greasy foods ffs, or drink or smoke weed....


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, there are lots of different things that can lead to a shorter life expectancy, you have pollution, UV rays from the sun, second-hand smoke, the type of food we eat, drugs we take, where, even if that article were true, you would have shortened life expectancy anyway due to a host of other variables. Unless you want to live in an isolated vacuum chamber and be fed introveniously, then there is no benefit in that type of belief. (Although, religiously, my beliefs are that sex within marriage is good, and outside of marriage, can damn you if you maintain a practise, but you have to believe in eternal life to believe that).

On the other hand, lack of a sex life, could lead to depression, or other factors that should shorten the life. When I say sex life, I'm not just talking about 'sex' per se, but I'm also talking about feeling confident that you are an attractive person to who your target group and feeling comfortable about flirting, which, if that hurdle was crossed, that would be good enough without the sex part.


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

Sex, drugs and rock and roll. Well, not the drugs.


----------



## moejo (Aug 29, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'd rather die early and have had good sex. Sorry.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


Or having fun in general. What's the point of living a longer life if your miserable.

I think most here would give up 10 yrs of their life, if they could live the rest of it to the fullest.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> I was really trying to get the opinions from other people, not the people from the relationship thread.


Well I do occasionally frequent the Relationships forum, but I'll give my opinion anyway. From reading the article, it seems what has been proven is that one _specific_ species of insect may reduce its life expectancy by mating. Whether this applies to humans or even to other species of insects has not been studied. It's a pretty big jump from meal-worm beetles to humans. All the "sex is bad for you" stuff seems to have been added by the news agency to get people to read the article. The only statement in the whole article that even concerns humans is "Such diseases also lead to the possibility of a reduction of life expectancy in humans.", which is referring to STD's. And if you're thinking I'm biased towards sex, I am not. If a good study came out that showed having sex caused reduced life expectancy in humans, I'd believe it. Of course, it wouldn't make me want it any less.


----------



## Fallout (May 26, 2006)

I would think your mood would affect you life more.
I would rather be in a good mood then alone.
Besides whats the point of living a long boring life, when you could have a short fun one?
Were all guna die someday so why not have some fun?


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> I'd rather die early and have had good sex. Sorry.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


 Me too.


----------



## BornLoser (Jul 11, 2006)

As a man i rather have sex and DIE early even if it meant dying in a few months but if i was a woman i dont know, personaly i dont think woman have much pleasure during sex and if they do i'm 100% it's nothing compared to the pleasure men have, women are gonna say that they enjoy it just as much but i'll never believe that..sorry


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

BornLoser said:


> personaly i dont think woman have much pleasure during sex and if they do i'm 100% it's nothing compared to the pleasure men have


And how exactly did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## BornLoser (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it depends on the woman, I guess some of them like it just as much as we do...but i still think that in general men like it more...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

> personaly i dont think woman have much pleasure during sex and if they do i'm 100% it's nothing compared to the pleasure men have, women are gonna say that they enjoy it just as much but i'll never believe that..sorry


You're entitled to your opinions but I feel that you're wrong. Depending on the person, both genders enjoy sex equally. It all depends on the person you're with and how you're feeling at the moment.

Keeping in topic... I don't fixate on sex all that much but I am a sexual being and I would rather have sex even if it meant that it would shorten my lifespan.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

So, if I'm a male that masturbates on, well, let's say more than once on a weekly basis, am I going ot die sooner? If I do it everyday am I going to die even sooner? If so, let me know. I'll go 10 times a day.


----------



## BornLoser (Jul 11, 2006)

lol that was funny


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

ColdFury said:


> Ah, to add insult to injury, not only are you alone, you've got to live longer alone!


hahah, it never ends for us.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

BornLoser said:


> personaly i dont think woman have much pleasure during sex and if they do i'm 100% it's nothing compared to the pleasure men have, women are gonna say that they enjoy it just as much but i'll never believe that..sorry


my past girlfriends would beg to differ with you. Theyd have me shorten their lifespan anytime :mushy


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

MobiusX said:


> Of course you guys don't like hearing these types of articles since most of you are probably dating or something.


wait, this forum is still sas right? :lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

hes gonna say "wait, arent these the 'Success and Sex' boards?...i think ive made a horrible mistake, sorry asexuals."


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

The 99.99999% is actually the suicide rate for a person who never engages in any sexual activities.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Prodigal_Son said:


> The 99.99999% is actually the suicide rate for a person who never engages in any sexual activities.


Or it could be the suicide rate for those who have bad sex. Bad can be even worse than none at all (unless you're a guy, although surely some of you dudes don't automatically think all sex is good).

Although, if anyone actually commits suicide just because they don't have sex, then there's no particular loss by their passing from this mortal coil. One less moron in the world. :cig


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

BornLoser said:


> Well it depends on the woman, I guess some of them like it just as much as we do...but i still think that in general men like it more...


No not true. Guys just don't always know how to properly(I am trying to write this as non-graphic as possible)let's just say finish the job. :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Cairn said:


> BornLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Well it depends on the woman, I guess some of them like it just as much as we do...but i still think that in general men like it more...
> ...


Well said, Cairn


----------

